
Reading the Posix standard for Unix functions is not straightforward - todsacerdoti
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/unix/POSIXReadingIsHard
======
tannhaeuser
Btw reading the standard might not even be possible as the "Read HTML edition
online" button/link on [1] does nothing when it should take you to [2] I
guess. The downloads for a zipped HTML archive doesn't appear to work either.

[1]:
<[https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/>](https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/>)

[2]:
<[https://publications.opengroup.org/c181>](https://publications.opengroup.org/c181>)

